# Nighttime with the 10 week old Puppy



## henryh (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi there,

First time poster in need of guidance!

I have a 10 week old Cockapoo puppy named Ollie and we're having difficulties with getting him to go back to sleep in the middle of the night. 

We put him in the create at 11pm and set an alarm for 1:30am to take him down to pee (we live in a high-rise condo and I carry him in my arms in the elevator). I typically don't say anything when he does his business and quickly pick him up after hes done to go upstairs. 

When we're back upstairs I let him walk around for about a minute (he takes this time to quickly lick himself clean). I then pick him up in my arms to lead him back into the crate by putting his front 2 paws in first to guide him in. 

This is the time where he goes into the create and immediately comes back out to snuggle in my lap. I continue this for a few more times however other times it takes much longer and will need to let him sit in my lap to fall asleep before I place him in 2 paws first again.

We continue this song and dance at 4:00 am with the going in and coming out all over.

Do you have any suggestions that can help him sleep sooner in the create with out coming out as often?

Thank you!
Henry


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So by cuddling him when he comes out, he gets rewarded for not staying in the crate. The more times it happens, the more he's learning to do that to get cuddles. I'm guessing you hold him on the way up too. That's plenty of cuddle time. Or cuddle until he falls asleep and then I'd set him in his crate rather than setting him halfway and waking him up. then close your crate and cover. Then go to bed. During the day, keep the crate door open and if he's one of those dogs that likes the crate, he'll walk in on his own eventually to nap. 

I had two at the same time and there was no cuddling at night. They got used to just being put in the crate very quickly. Ollie may also fuss as he's learned how to get extra snuggles in the middle of the night, but so long as he's safe in the crate - remember he's safe and let him be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halfpint (May 10, 2016)

My experience with Ernie was that he didn't cry through the night at all from first night. He woke quite early in the morning but slept from 10:30 until 6(ish). I wonder whether you need to be waking him twice through the night to go pee. I appreciate you are probably doing it so there isn't a sense of urgency when you have to go down in an elevator to get outside. Maybe puppy pads in the house for a while.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Why are you setting an alarm? I just ask because Jasper was sleeping straight through 10-5 from night 4. He was 4 pounds and 8 weeks old. Wondering if you try to just let him go and see what happens. I know once it was 5 am there was no way he was going back in the crate, but at least I was sleeping from 10-5 uninterrupted.


----------

